# wireless on Ubuntu



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

I have recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on an Acer laptop, and I now realize that it can't connect to wireless. I tried to follow the troubleshooting steps in the Ubuntu help forums, but couldn't understand what I was supposed to do.

typing in sudo lshw gives me this for wireless:
* *-network DISABLED
description: Wireless interface
product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
vendor: Broadcom Corporation
physical id: 0
bus info: [email protected]:03:00.0
logical name: eth1
version: 01
serial: 00:19:7e:90:42:71
width: 32 bits
clock: 33MHz
capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bcm43xx driverversion=2.6.22-14-generic latency=0 link=no module=bcm43xx multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b/g*

sudo pccardctl ident gives me this: 
*Socket 0:
no product info available*

And I have no idea what to do from there. I dual boot with Vista, and the wireless works fine there, but Ubuntu can't seem to be able to find the wireless hardware...


----------



## veribaka (Jul 23, 2006)

If you don't even detect the wireless network with Ubuntu then you most likely have to manually install your card's drivers.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

post return for

```
sudo iwlist scan
```
 , and

```
iwconfig
```
And the author of this thread goes into the forums several times daily, and is a swami
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=4318


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

What model laptop do you have?

My bf has one and, long story short, the integrated wireless card won't work properly. I bought him another one and it works.


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

iwlist scan:
'lo Interface doesn't support scanning.
eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.
eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device

iwconfig:
lo no wireless extensions.
eth0 no wireless extensions.
eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSIDff/any Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
Mode:Managed Access Point: Invalid 
RTS thrff Fragment thrff
Link Quality=0/100 Signal level=-256 dBm Noise level=-256 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

I have an Acer Aspire 3680.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Are you able to get this box online wired? (ethernet cable) This will make cut n paste commands easier...

If any return from CLI execution indicates a failed command, make a note of it!

Find out the version of your BCM wireless card,

```
lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
```
 and keep it handy for 'step 2' of the link below. The end of the code string return will be Rev 01, or Rev 02, which send you to either step 2a, or step 2b, of the link below, after step 1.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff

Scroll down about halfway through the page to 'instructions'. I had a hard time finding this page again; I had to re-configure the TOAST machine (below) twice. It was a pain, but the second time it went right through.


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm... I followed the instructions, not sure if it actually works (will have to try at school tomorrow)
But now I got an error message when I logged in: 
---
There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
The last error message was: 
Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

GNOME will still try to resart the Settings Daemon next time you log in. 
---

What do I do?


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

actually, not sure it worked at all...
---
[email protected]:~$ iwconfig
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

eth1 IEEE 802.11g ESSIDff/any 
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.462 GHz Access Point: Not-Associated 
Bit Rate:54 Mb/s Tx-Power:32 dBm 
RTS thr:2347 B Fragment thr:2346 B 
Power Managementff
Link Quality:0 Signal level:0 Noise level:0
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0
---


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

UPDATE: I haver re-installed Ubuntu because of the abovementioned troubles, and the hardware actually loaded by itself now...

I'm not sure if it works, but lshw now says this:
*-network
description: Wireless interface
product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
vendor: Broadcom Corporation
physical id: 0
bus info: [email protected]:03:00.0
logical name: eth1
version: 01
serial: 00:19:7e:90:42:71
width: 32 bits
clock: 33MHz
capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bcm43xx driverversion=2.6.22-14-generic latency=0 link=no module=bcm43xx multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b/g
---

and:
[email protected]:~$ iwconfig
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSIDff/any Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
Mode:Managed Frequency=2.472 GHz Access Point: Invalid 
Bit Rate=1 Mb/s Tx-Power=18 dBm 
RTS thrff Fragment thrff
Link Quality=0/100 Signal level=-256 dBm Noise level=-256 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0
---

and the light on the front of the laptop is actually on, so fingers crossed...


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

bluetwinkle said:


> UPDATE: I haver re-installed Ubuntu because of the abovementioned troubles, and the hardware actually loaded by itself now...
> 
> I'm not sure if it works, but lshw now says this:
> *-network
> ...


Scan now, and return with results:


```
sudo iwlist scan
```
also post your file contents for interfaces:


```
sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
```


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

[email protected]:~$ sudo iwlist scan
[sudo] password for jc:
lo Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1 No scan results

eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.

[email protected]:~$ sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

You sure ain't co-operatin' much there, BT...

I'm runnin' out of ideas that don't work

Your 'interfaces' file is only showin' 1 interface. It should look something like this:


```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto ath0        yours should be 'eth1'
iface ath0 inet dhcp
wpa-driver madwifi
wpa-ssid 'mynetworkname'
wpa-ap-scan 1
wpa-proto WPA
wpa-pairwise TKIP
wpa-group TKIP
wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
wpa-psk myhexadecimaltranslatedpassphrase
wireless-essid mynetworkname
wireless-key mynetworkpassphrase
```
Have you tried to graphically configure your wireless? System/administration/network/connections tab/ put check in box, then double click 'wireless' to configure. 'roaming mode not enabled'. Enter your router settings, network name,

Save settings, close, then from the terminal, (unless wireless is up), enter 

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.
```
If you still don't connect, link up with the OP at this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
Also send a PM to him. He's in the thread daily, almost, and can solve what others don't. Tell him buccaneere sent ya'... Please note what is wrong; I'd really like to know on this one...


----------



## veribaka (Jul 23, 2006)

Maybe try a different wireless manager, worked for me! Also, consider ndiswrapper.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey twinkle - what's goin' on with the broadcom???

I just found this: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI on my new HPdv9k, that I've never plugged in to the net.

Where are ya' on it?


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

Actually, I haven't had time to test it yet, but basically what happened was that when I re-installed Ubuntu, the Restricted Driver Manager showed up and downloaded & installed the required driver. On Friday, I was able to get a wireless signal, but since it was a private network, I wasn't able to connect, so I don't know yet if I can *actually* connect to the web.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

bluetwinkle said:


> Actually, I haven't had time to test it yet, but basically what happened was that when I re-installed Ubuntu, the Restricted Driver Manager showed up and downloaded & installed the required driver. On Friday, I was able to get a wireless signal, but since it was a private network, I wasn't able to connect, so I don't know yet if I can *actually* connect to the web.


Thanks. Is your machine a 64-bit processor? I don't think that makes a difference, but ya' never know...

Post this for me please


```
sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
```


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

[email protected]:~$ sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
[sudo] password for jc:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

I tried today at my school library, and even though I can detect the wireless, I can't connect to it...


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

bluetwinkle said:


> [email protected]:~$ sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
> [sudo] password for jc:
> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> ...


I'm still workin' on mine too. And I've tried alot of drivers.

The interface for the your wireless card is called 'eth1'. It ain't even showin' up, as it should in my post #12.

For any configuration you attempt, if you are not connected when you finish, and expect to be connected, you might have to restart your networking hardware, like this:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
```
 Possibly, we had you up already, and missed it...


----------



## bluetwinkle (Jan 15, 2006)

This is really not working 
I was at the library today and couldn't even catch a signal... 
AND, when I shut the computer, this message showed up:
---
NetworkManager Caught termination signal
NetworkManager <debug> [120232284.780619] nm_print_open_socks () Open Sockets
List
NetworkManager <debug> [120232284.780649]
List: Done
NetworkManager <info> Deactivating device eth0
NetworkManager <info> Deactivating device eth1
---

Something like that.


----------

